# Veritas Cabinet Scraper



## vcooney

Those shavings do look nice, I just happened to be looking for a scraper and spokeshave.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## jdh122

I have one too, and agree entirely with your review.


----------



## SL1800

I just bought one recently and I too really enjoy it.


----------



## grumpy749

I've never used one Jeff but have often thought about it. I think the time is right to seriously consider this as a hand tool finishing option. thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## OSU55

I have one of the original Stanley number 80 cabinet scrapers. You can read about the differences between it and the Leavalley version on LV's website either is a great tool for many things from scraping old paint and finishes to Final prep for finishing. Depending on your budget you may find LV's scraper plane and option. It is the tool I pull out when prepping tear out prone twisted grain wood.


----------

